# Palmetto Retriever Club



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks to the 2nd series

2,3,6,8,9,12,15,16,19,23,24,25,27,29,30,31,32,35,37,40,43,44,51,52,56,
58,59,60,63,65,66,68,69,70,71

35 total


----------



## Kyle Garris (Oct 27, 2005)

Any Qualifying news? 

Thanks!
Kyle


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks the 3rd series

3,6,8,9,12,15,16,19,23,24,25,27,29,30,32,37,40,51,52,59,63,66,69,71

24 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks the 4th series

6,8,15,16,23,25,27,32,37,51,66,71

12 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

All I know about the Qual is Cara Mock won with Mo.
I will try and find out the rest if i can.
Congrats Cara!!!


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

Congrats Cara...again;-)!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby Callbacks to the last series

1,2,4,5,8,11,12,13,14,16,17,18,19

13 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Callbacks to the 3rd series

2,5,6,15,17,21,24,27,30,35,36,37,41,42,43,48,50,51
18 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Qual Results

1st-#28- Mo - Cara Mock
2nd-#19 Cruiser- Susan Kennedy
3rd-#29 Cheif- Brevard Arndt
4th-#7 Blue-Jason Baker
RJ-#5 Puff -Elizabeth Dizon
Jams- 20,23


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Results

1st-#66 Zoom H/Jason Baker
2nd-#15 Tupper H/Jason Baker
3rd-#3 Razor H/Steve Yozamp
4th-#16 Sunny H/Chris Ledford
RJ-#27
Jams- 6,23,37,51,71

Congrats to all!!


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

Atta boy Jason! Congrats to Cara Mock on another Q win too! As always, thanks for keeping us informed Brenda. RTF can always count on you.


----------



## Kyle Garris (Oct 27, 2005)

Chief is on a roll in the Q's! Thanks as always for the updates Brenda.


----------



## duckwater (Apr 23, 2010)

Any derby result's yet?
Thank's in advance.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby results as I remember

1st- #11 Jazz (not positive on the dog but I do know that Mike Ough won for sure)
2nd-#8 Puff O/H Mark Menzies (Now has 21pts!!)
3rd & 4th not sure who got what but it was between Chris Ledford & Cara Mock

Only Jams I know are Stevie and Rosie
Sorry that's all I know, hopefully someone can fill in all the blanks
Congrats to All !!!!


----------



## nrsergent (Nov 12, 2007)

#12 Zepp owned by Robert Dozier got 3rd with Cara Mock handling.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Results

1st-#41 Windy O/H Ken Neil
2nd-#30 Dakota O/H Bill Corbett
3rd-#21 Trader O/H Mary Jarvis Duerson
4th-#17 Chase O/H Tommy Parrish
RJ-#6 Blue O/H Bill Goldstein
Jams-2,5,15,36

Congrats to all !!!!


----------



## pam ingham (May 3, 2010)

Yeaaaaaayy - Windy, Ken and Brenda!!


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Congratulations! Windy, Ken, & Brenda!!! Luna is looking and hoping to be as great as her momma!!!!!


----------



## duckwater (Apr 23, 2010)

So that would be Chris Ledford with Crooked Creek Sporty Drake getting 4th in the derby.
Thanks for updates, and congrats to all.


----------



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

Congratulations to Ken, Berenda & Windy


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

nrsergent said:


> #12 Zepp owned by Robert Dozier got 3rd with Cara Mock handling.


*Way to go Robert, Cara and Zepp! Zepp is a Buck x Leica puppy!!!

Aaron*


----------



## Jim Harvey (Feb 7, 2007)

Great job, Ken, Brenda and Windy!!!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

What Jim said - way to go Windy, Ken and Brenda!


----------



## Jim Pickering (Sep 17, 2004)

Congratulations to Gerald Bailey and Jester on a great year. Got to feel a bit like a kick in the groin to need a half point to qualify for the National going into the last trial and finish with the RJAM.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Becky Mills said:


> What Jim said - way to go Windy, Ken and Brenda!


 
what Jim and Becky said! Just heard that "daddy's little girl" pulled out another win!!! that's awesome!  And, I also heard that Baby girl dreamer was nipping at Ms. Windy's heels untl the last series.... one bird cost her. I think Dreamer was just being respectful!


----------



## John Shoffner (Jan 27, 2009)

Congratulations to Mike Ough on the Derby win and to Bill on that 2nd in the Amateur! Jazz looked great this weekend.


----------



## Fast Woody (Apr 13, 2004)

Blackjack Retrievers - NC said:


> Congratulations to Mike Ough on the Derby win and to Bill on that 2nd in the Amateur! Jazz looked great this weekend.


 
Great Job Bill Corbett and Dakota!!!!!


----------



## Bill Corbett (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks guys. It was a very exciting week end & thanks to the folks at PRC for putting on a great trial!


----------

